# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Քաղաքացիներ ու գյուղացիներ

## arman1993

փոխվում է արդյոք Ձեր վերաբերմունքը մարդու հանդեպ երբ պարզում եք նրա բնակության վայրը… :Think:

----------


## unnamed

> փոխվում է արդյոք Ձեր վերաբերմունքը մարդու հանդեպ երբ պարզում եք նրա բնակության վայրը…


իհարկե ոչ. բնակության վայրը նշանակություն չունի ինձ համար

----------

Inna (25.04.2011), Jarre (19.04.2011)

----------


## emo

Չէ.
Ինչու պետք է փոխվի,մարդը մարդ է ուրել լինի.
Ի դեպ ասեմ, ես քաղաքում չեմ :Smile:

----------

Inna (25.04.2011), Jarre (19.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (20.04.2011)

----------


## Արսեն

Արման ջան ետ միտքը խի ա քեզ մոտ խագել՞ որ կարողա փոխվի կարծիքը:
Իհարկե ոչ, քանի որ մարդ լինելու համար բնակության վայրը չափանիշ հանդիսանալ չի կարող… Քաղաքում էլ կան «գեղցիներ», կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, ամեն դեպքում մարդս մարդ լինի, տենց չի՞

----------

Jarre (19.04.2011)

----------


## John

> Արման ջան ետ միտքը խի ա քեզ մոտ խագել՞ որ կարողա փոխվի կարծիքը:
> Իհարկե ոչ, քանի որ մարդ լինելու համար բնակության վայրը չափանիշ հանդիսանալ չի կարող… Քաղաքում էլ կան «գեղցիներ», կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, ամեն դեպքում մարդս մարդ լինի, տենց չի՞


ավելացնեմ, որ գյուղերում էլ հաճախ կան շատ քաղաքավարի մարդիկ, ովքեր հազար անգամ ավելի լավն են շատ «քաղաքացիներից»…

----------

davtyanhasmik (12.06.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

> փոխվում է արդյոք Ձեր վերաբերմունքը մարդու հանդեպ երբ պարզում եք նրա բնակության վայրը…


Կարծում եմ, որ հայ ազգն արդեն դուրս է եկել նման էժանագին մտքերի դրսևորումների շրջանից: :Bad:

----------

davtyanhasmik (12.06.2011)

----------


## PoeT

> փոխվում է արդյոք Ձեր վերաբերմունքը մարդու հանդեպ երբ պարզում եք նրա բնակության վայրը…


Իսկ քեզ թվում է, ինչ որ մեկը կխոստովանի, որ նրա կարծիքը փոխվում է՞  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## arman1993

հա ես ել քաղաքացի չեմ: և ես ել եմ քո կարծիքին

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց 
կարող եմ ասել որ քեզանից բացի բոլոր ել խոստովանել են :Fool: 
և հիշեցնեմ որ ֆորումները դրա համար են :LOL:

----------


## Shah

Հայաստանը մի մեծ գյուղ ա... ի՞նչ տարբերություն գյուղի որ ծայրում եք ապրում..

----------

Askalaf (19.04.2011), davtyanhasmik (12.06.2011), Inna (25.04.2011), Jarre (19.04.2011), VisTolog (19.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (20.04.2011), Շինարար (18.04.2011), Սլիմ (19.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր գյուղացուն վերաբերում են՝ «հետամնաց ու ամեն ինչից հետ մնացած»: Կիսով չափ համաձայն այդ մտքի հետ, քանի որ գյուղացին աշխարհից կտրված, իր լապատկից ու հողից բացի ոչնչի երես չի տեսնում: Բայց նաև չեմ գտնում որ ճիշտ է այն գաղափարը, թե գյուղացին հետամնաց է: 

Կան գյուղացիներ, որ ամբողջ որը աշխատում են հողի մեջ, կատարում են բազմապիսի աշխատանքներ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ տեղեկացված է ամեն ինչից: 

Ի՞նչ ասել է «ամեն ինչ»:
Երկրում կատարվող իրադարձություն, տեղյակ չեն որ երեկ դուրս է եկել օպերայի 11-րդ վերսիան  :Jpit: 

Ինձ համար գյուղացին քաղաքացուց հիմնականում տարբերվում է իր՝ քաղաքավարի պահվածքով, տարրական էթիկայով, գրագետ խոսելով:

Երբ մարդը զուրկ է նշածս տարրակ էթիկայից, ապա դա լինի թե՛ գյուղում ապրող, թե՛ քաղաքում ապրող մարդ՝ ես իրեն ուղղակի կանվանեմ հետամնաց: Ուշադրություն. այլ ոչ գյուղացի…

----------

Albus (19.04.2011), Inna (25.04.2011), Jarre (19.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> փոխվում է արդյոք Ձեր վերաբերմունքը մարդու հանդեպ երբ պարզում եք նրա բնակության վայրը…


Միանշանակ ոչ, գյուղերից էլ այլ շրջաններից լիքը ընկերներ ունեմ:

----------

Jarre (19.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (29.03.2011)

----------


## Kiss

> Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր գյուղացուն վերաբերում են՝ «հետամնաց ու ամեն ինչից հետ մնացած»: Կիսով չափ համաձայն այդ մտքի հետ, քանի որ գյուղացին աշխարհից կտրված, իր լապատկից ու հողից բացի ոչնչի երես չի տեսնում: Բայց նաև չեմ գտնում որ ճիշտ է այն գաղափարը, թե գյուղացին հետամնաց է: 
> 
> Կան գյուղացիներ, որ ամբողջ որը աշխատում են հողի մեջ, կատարում են բազմապիսի աշխատանքներ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ տեղեկացված է ամեն ինչից: 
> 
> Ի՞նչ ասել է «ամեն ինչ»:
> Երկրում կատարվող իրադարձություն, տեղյակ չեն որ երեկ դուրս է եկել օպերայի 11-րդ վերսիան 
> 
> Ինձ համար գյուղացին քաղաքացուց հիմնականում տարբերվում է իր՝ քաղաքավարի պահվածքով, տարրական էթիկայով, գրագետ խոսելով:
> 
> Երբ մարդը զուրկ է նշածս տարրակ էթիկայից, ապա դա լինի թե՛ գյուղում ապրող, թե՛ քաղաքում ապրող մարդ՝ ես իրեն ուղղակի կանվանեմ հետամնաց: Ուշադրություն. այլ ոչ գյուղացի…


Գիտեք հիմա ոչ բոլոր գյուղերում է, և այդ եղածներից էլ ոչ բոլոր բնակիչներն են ամեն օր հողի հետ զբաղվում ու ինչպես նշեցիք աշխարհից կտրվասծ են: Դա սխալ կարծիք է, սխալ մոտեցում: Կան գյուղացիներ, որ թե *քաղաքավարի պահվածքով, թե տարրական էթիկայով, թե գրագետ խոսելով* արժեն հազար քաղաքացի, չնայած կան նաև էսպես ասած *զարգացածները*, բայց ընդհանուր ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա մարդը գյուղացի թե քաղաքացի.....

----------

Jarre (19.04.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> փոխվում է արդյոք Ձեր վերաբերմունքը մարդու հանդեպ երբ պարզում եք նրա բնակության վայրը…


 
Իհարկե ոչ, բոլերս էլ հայ ենք, կապ չունի մարդը քաղաքում թե գյուղում է բնակվում, կարևորը մարդկային հատկանիշներ ունենա

----------


## Սլիմ

> փոխվում է արդյոք Ձեր վերաբերմունքը մարդու հանդեպ երբ պարզում եք նրա բնակության վայրը…


Վերաբերմունքս փոխվումա երբ պարզում եմ , որ դիմացինս անկիրթ, գռեհիկ, անմակարդակ ու էլի մի շարք նման հատկանիշներով օժտված մարդա ու էտ պահին ինձ համար մեկա ինքը քաղաքումա ծնվել/ապրում, արտերկրում թե գյուղում:

----------

Inna (25.04.2011), Jarre (19.04.2011), VisTolog (19.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (19.04.2011)

----------


## Sophie

Գյուղում կյանքը հետաքրքիր է, ես շատ եմ սիրում :Love:  : Մեծ հաճույքով կապրեի բնության գրկում ծառերի ծաղիկների հետ: Բայց մեր գյուղերը շատ թերություններ ունեն, որն էլ խանգարում է շատերին գնալ գյուղ ապրելու ոնց որ ինձ: Էնտեղ երեխաների համար նորմալ զարգանալու, կրթվելու կենտրոններ չկան, ամեն ինչ մնում է ինքնազարգացման հույսին: Այդ պատճառով շատ երիտասարդներ ու երեխաներ զուրկ են մնում շատ բաներից, ու տարբերվում են քաղաքում մեծացածներից:   Իհարկե նախապաշարում չկա  վերաբերմունքիս մեջ, ընդհակառակը այս հանգամանքը հենց մատնանշում  եմ, որպեսզի պարզ լինի որ խիստ հարգում եմ այն մարդուն, որն ապրելով այդ դժվար պայմաններում կարողանում է լինել կիրթ գրագետ ու հաճելի: Իսկ այն մարդուն/ երիտասարդին, որ չունի այդ հատկանիշները  ևս չեմ մեղադրում, որովհետև ինքը չի ունեցել այն հնարավորությունները ինչ որ քաղաքում մեծացածը:

----------

Լուսաբեր (19.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Գիտեք հիմա ոչ բոլոր գյուղերում է, և այդ եղածներից էլ ոչ բոլոր բնակիչներն են ամեն օր հողի հետ զբաղվում ու ինչպես նշեցիք աշխարհից կտրվասծ են: Դա սխալ կարծիք է, սխալ մոտեցում: Կան գյուղացիներ, որ թե *քաղաքավարի պահվածքով, թե տարրական էթիկայով, թե գրագետ խոսելով* արժեն հազար քաղաքացի, չնայած կան նաև էսպես ասած *զարգացածները*, բայց ընդհանուր ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա մարդը գյուղացի թե քաղաքացի.....


Բայց ես ինչոր ուրի՞շ բան ասեցի:  :Pardon:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վերաբերմունքս փոխվումա երբ պարզում եմ , որ դիմացինս անկիրթ, գռեհիկ, անմակարդակ ու էլի մի շարք նման հատկանիշներով օժտված մարդա ու էտ պահին ինձ համար մեկա ինքը քաղաքումա ծնվել/ապրում, արտերկրում թե գյուղում:


Ուղղակի Հայաստանում, գյուղացիների հիմնական մասի անկիրթ լինելը, փոխել է վերաբերմունքը նաև կիրթ գյուղացիների հանդեպ:
Դարձելա շաբլոն խոսք, «Գյուղացին հետամնացա», «Հո դու գյուղացի չ՞ես»:  :Jpit:

----------

Սլիմ (20.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ուղղակի Հայաստանում, գյուղացիների հիմնական մասի անկիրթ լինելը, փոխել է վերաբերմունքը նաև կիրթ գյուղացիների հանդեպ:
> Դարձելա շաբլոն խոսք, «Գյուղացին հետամնացա», «Հո դու գյուղացի չ՞ես»:


90%-ի մոտ զարգացվածությունը, ոչ գեղացիությունը որոշվումա տունը օդնոկլասսնիկի ունենալով:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 90%-ի մոտ զարգացվածությունը, ոչ գեղացիությունը որոշվումա տունը օդնոկլասսնիկի ունենալով:


Էդ հիմա արդեն էդպեսա՞  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Էդ հիմա արդեն էդպեսա՞


Չգիտեմ ճիտ հասկացար թե չէ… նկատի ունեմ, որ ոչ թե ես եմ իրանց զարգացած համարում, այլ իրենք իրենց են զարգացած համարում, որտև տանը օդնոկլասսնիկ, կամ նույն ինքը՝ համակարգիչ ունեն: :Xeloq:  Իսկ էդ արդեն հետամնացության նշանա: :Pardon: 

Իսկ վերաբերմունքս հիմնականում փոխվումա. դա էլ կրոնական անհանդուրժողականության նման մի բանա: :Jpit: 


Համ էլ եթե դու երրորդ մասցի ես( :Jpit: ) ուրեմն զեյթունցին արդեն կարա քո մասին պատկերացում կազմի: Նույնն էլ գյուղերի դեպքում: Մենք արդեն ցանկացած մարզ/գյուղ պիտակավորել ենք, ըստ մարդկանց տեսակի…

----------

Ապե Ջան (19.04.2011), Սլիմ (20.04.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Չգիտեմ ճիտ հասկացար թե չէ… նկատի ունեմ, որ ոչ թե ես եմ իրանց զարգացած համարում, այլ իրենք իրենց են զարգացած համարում, որտև տանը օդնոկլասսնիկ, կամ նույն ինքը՝ համակարգիչ ունեն: Իսկ էդ արդեն հետամնացության նշանա:


Այսինքն, եթե գյուղացին համակարգիչա ունենում իրեն համարումա զարգացած? ճիշտ հասկացա Վիստ?
Եթե հա, ապա... թե չէ քաղաքում ապրող մարդկանց մեջ չկան այդպիսիք? Դա ինչ կապ ունի, մամայիս կողմից գոոյւղում գիտես ինչ զարգացած ու բանիմաց երեխեք կան, որ համակարգիչը զուտ աշխատանքի ու ինֆորմացիա ստանալու աղբյուրա ուղղակի, ու ինչքան մարդ գիտեմ, հենց Երևանում ապրող քաղաքացիներից, որ քո ասած Զարգացան, որ կոմպ ունեցան, էլ սոնիով չեն խաղալու որովհետև, այլ կոմպով կխաղան ու ձեռի հետ էլ օդնո կմտնեն տժցնելու  :Huh: 
Մարդը մարդա ուր էլ լինի, եթե ինտիլեկտի պակաս կա, դա հլա գյուղացի չի, դա ուղղակի շատերիս սիրած գեղցի պիտակով մարդիկ են կամ էլ անխելքները:

Վայ, բա ես էլ եմ 3 մաս ապրում, մի բան էլ հայրենիքի մոտերը, հլա բայց փորձելա մի բան ասի զեյթունում ապրողը :Aggressive:  :Jpit:   Կհիշենք, որ Զեյթունը ժամանակ կար սկի Երևանի մաս չի էլ եղել  :Yes:

----------


## VisTolog

> Այսինքն, եթե գյուղացին համակարգիչա ունենում իրեն համարումա զարգացած? ճիշտ հասկացա Վիստ?
> Եթե հա, ապա... թե չէ քաղաքում ապրող մարդկանց մեջ չկան այդպիսիք? Դա ինչ կապ ունի, մամայիս կողմից գոոյւղում գիտես ինչ զարգացած ու բանիմաց երեխեք կան, որ համակարգիչը զուտ աշխատանքի ու ինֆորմացիա ստանալու աղբյուրա ուղղակի, ու ինչքան մարդ գիտեմ, հենց Երևանում ապրող քաղաքացիներից, որ քո ասած Զարգացան, որ կոմպ ունեցան, էլ սոնիով չեն խաղալու որովհետև, այլ կոմպով կխաղան ու ձեռի հետ էլ օդնո կմտնեն տժցնելու 
> Մարդը մարդա ուր էլ լինի, եթե ինտիլեկտի պակաս կա, դա հլա գյուղացի չի, դա ուղղակի շատերիս սիրած գեղցի պիտակով մարդիկ են կամ էլ անխելքները:
> 
> Վայ, բա ես էլ եմ 3 մաս ապրում, մի բան էլ հայրենիքի մոտերը, հլա բայց փորձելա մի բան ասի զեյթունում ապրողը  Կհիշենք, որ Զեյթունը ժամանակ կար սկի Երևանի մաս չի էլ եղել


Լուս, ես չասեցի թե Երևանում ծնված գեղացիներ չկան: :Jpit:  Կան ու էլի քիչ չեն:

Համաձայն եմ, կան նենց մարդիկ, ովքեր լուրջ զբաղվում են համակարգչով… իրանք մտնում են էն 10%-ի մեջ: :Jpit: 




> Մարդը մարդա ուր էլ լինի, եթե ինտիլեկտի պակաս կա, դա հլա գյուղացի չի, դա ուղղակի շատերիս սիրած գեղցի պիտակով մարդիկ են կամ էլ անխելքները:


Դե կարծում եմ ինտելեկտի զարգացման համար էլ մի քիչ տեղեկացվածությունա պետք թե ինչա կատարվում երկիր մոլորակում (աշխարհի վերջի հետ կապ չունի :Jpit: ): Չտեղեկացված մարդն էլ ա համարվում գեղացի ԻՄՀԿ (բառերիցս կախվել չկա. չտեղեկացված նկատի չունեմ, որ չգիտի թե որ անտիվիրուսնա լավը :Jpit: )


ՀԳ Ես էլ եմ հայրենիքից, բայց էդ ինձ չի խանգարում «մեր» մասին կարծիք ունենալուն կամ համեմատելուն ուրիշ թաղերի հետ :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (19.04.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Համ էլ եթե դու երրորդ մասցի ես() ուրեմն զեյթունցին արդեն կարա քո մասին պատկերացում կազմի:


Հակառակը հնարավոր չի՞։ Հով, կյանքումդ քանի՞ անգամ ես Զեյթունով «ման եկել»։

----------

Ապե Ջան (19.04.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հակառակը հնարավոր չի՞։ Հով, կյանքումդ քանի՞ անգամ ես Զեյթունով «ման եկել»։


Դավիթ, հնարավորա, բայց հավատա, ես 6-7 տարվա մեջ մի էտքան էլ տուն եմ փոխել, եթե ոչ ավելին ու բոլորը տարբեր թաղամեսերում,( մի քանի թաղամաս մնաց, բայց էտ էլ կհասցնեմ  :Jpit:  ) ու խիստ տարբեր են, իրարից տարբերվումա մթնոլորտը, չգիտեմ ինչիցա էտպես, բայց տենցա: Եթե դու էնպիսին չես ոնց բնութագրվումա քո թաղամասի բնակիչը, դա չի նշանակում, որ տենց չի: Մեծամասնությունը տենց են, ոնց բնութագրվել են կողքից: Եթե ֆինը ցածրախոս ազգա, դա չի նշանակում, որ բարձրախոս մարդիկ իրենց մեջ չկան: Մոտավոր սենց մի բան ))
պարզապես ասելուց պետք չի ընդհանրացնել, էտքան բան  :Smile:

----------


## Kiss

> ...Կիսով չափ համաձայն այդ մտքի հետ*, քանի որ գյուղացին աշխարհից կտրված, իր լապատկից ու հողից բացի ոչնչի երես չի տեսնում*: Բայց նաև չեմ գտնում որ ճիշտ է այն գաղափարը, թե գյուղացին հետամնաց է:


Այ էս մտքին համաձայն չեմ  :This:

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ, հնարավորա, բայց հավատա, ես 6-7 տարվա մեջ մի էտքան էլ տուն եմ փոխել, եթե ոչ ավելին ու բոլորը տարբեր թաղամեսերում,( մի քանի թաղամաս մնաց, բայց էտ էլ կհասցնեմ  ) ու խիստ տարբեր են, իրարից տարբերվումա մթնոլորտը, չգիտեմ ինչիցա էտպես, բայց տենցա: Եթե դու էնպիսին չես ոնց բնութագրվումա քո թաղամասի բնակիչը, դա չի նշանակում, որ տենց չի: Մեծամասնությունը տենց են, ոնց բնութագրվել են կողքից: Եթե ֆինը ցածրախոս ազգա, դա չի նշանակում, որ բարձրախոս մարդիկ իրենց մեջ չկան: Մոտավոր սենց մի բան ))
> պարզապես ասելուց պետք չի ընդհանրացնել, էտքան բան


Բա եթե պետք չի ընդհանրացնել, էդ դեպքում որտեղի՞ց ա գալիս *ընդհանուր* բնորոշումը։ Ճիշտ չի էլի։ Ամբողջ կյանքում ստեղից-ընտեղից լսել եմ, որ «երրորդմասցիք սաղ պպզող են», բայց էս 25 տարվա մեջ մեր մոտ հազարից մի անգամ եմ տեսել պպզած մարդ։ Ես այ սրա մասին եմ ասում, որ մի երկու «խելոքի» երեսից մարդկանց պիտակ են կպցնում, ու նույն էդ խելոքների շրջապատում էդ պիտակը դառնում ա մարդկանց բնութագրման անբաժան մաս։ Մեկը լինի, հարցնի թե էդ զեյթունցին ինչ կարծիք պիտի կազմի թեկուզ մեր հարևան Հակոբի մասին, (որը մարդավարի կարդալ էլ չգիտի), կամ դիմացի տանը ապրող հարևանիս մասին, որը թանգարաններից մեկում ա աշխատում։ Կամ ես ի՞նչ կարծիք պիտի կազմեմ քանաքեռցու մասին...

ժողովուրդ, ապուշություն ա։ Չեմ հասկանում, թե էս թեմայում ընդհանրապես ինչ կա քննարկելու...

----------

Լուսաբեր (19.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այ էս մտքին համաձայն չեմ


օրինակի համար եմ ասում լապատկա  :Jpit: 

Ես իմ մտքի վերջում նշեցի նաև, նաև չեմ գտնում, որ ճիշտ է այդ գաղափարը:  :Smile:

----------


## Morg

Գոյություն ունի 2 տերմին` Գյուղացի ու ԳԵՂՑԻ: Կարծում եմ հասկացաք սրանց տարբերությունը որն է: Ես մի քանի տարի ապրել եմ գյուղում, շփվել եմ մարդկանց հետ, տարբերություն իհարկե կա: Ընդհանուր մարդկանց զարգացվածության առումով իհարկե շատ տարբերություն կա Երևանի ու մնացած վայրերի միջև: Օրինակ, որ ես դուրս եմ գալիս Երևանից ու գնում եմ Հանրապետության ցանկացած վայր, ակնհայտ զգում եմ տարբերությունը, մարդկանց մտածելակերպի ու զարգացվածության: Աշխատում եմ բառապաշարիս մեջ օգտագործել գեղցի բառը, ոչ թե գյուղացի: Իսկ գյուղացի լինելու մեջ ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չկա: Մարդ պետքա տարբերվի իր կրթվածության մակարդակով, մտածելակերպով, ոչ թե ապրելավայրով:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Գոյություն ունի 2 տերմին` Գյուղացի ու ԳԵՂՑԻ: Կարծում եմ հասկացաք սրանց տարբերությունը որն է: Ես մի քանի տարի ապրել եմ գյուղում, շփվել եմ մարդկանց հետ, տարբերություն իհարկե կա: Ընդհանուր մարդկանց զարգացվածության առումով իհարկե շատ տարբերություն կա Երևանի ու մնացած վայրերի միջև: Օրինակ, որ ես դուրս եմ գալիս Երևանից ու գնում եմ Հանրապետության ցանկացած վայր, ակնհայտ զգում եմ տարբերությունը, մարդկանց մտածելակերպի ու զարգացվածության: Աշխատում եմ բառապաշարիս մեջ օգտագործել գեղցի բառը, ոչ թե գյուղացի: Իսկ գյուղացի լինելու մեջ ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չկա: Մարդ պետքա տարբերվի իր կրթվածության մակարդակով, մտածելակերպով, ոչ թե ապրելավայրով:


Ինչի՞ մեջ արտասովոր բան կա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Morg

> Ինչի՞ մեջ արտասովոր բան կա:


Հարցդ չհասկացա:

----------

VisTolog (19.04.2011)

----------


## Katka

> Օրինակ, որ ես դուրս եմ գալիս Երևանից ու գնում եմ Հանրապետության ցանկացած վայր, ակնհայտ զգում եմ տարբերությունը, մարդկանց մտածելակերպի ու զարգացվածության:


Երևանում զարգացած են, չէ՞: 
Հ.Գ.Երևանի շնորհիվ գյուղի քլաբը դառնում է գեղի քլաբ: Ոնց արմատն ա, նենց էլ ճյուղն ա:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Գոյություն ունի 2 տերմին` Գյուղացի ու ԳԵՂՑԻ:


Բայց էս երկու "տերմինները" իրար հետ էնքան կապ ունեն ինչքան քաղաքացին ու գեղցին, եթե գեղցի ասելով դու պատկերացնոմ ես տգետ , անքաղաքավարի, անկիրթ մարդ, էտ տիպի մարդիկ քաղաքում էլ կան, ծնվում, աճում են, իսկ կա նաև հակառակը գյուղում ծնված մարդ, որը կիրթա, ունի մակարդակ, քաղաքավարիա, բան չունեմ ասելու միջավայրը , որտեղ մարդ մեծանումա իրա ազդեցությունը թողնումա, բայց եթե էտ մարդը ունի կիրթ ծնողներ, որոնք հնարավորա զբաղվում են հողագործությամբ, իրանք իրանց երեխային դաստիարակում են , որպես ազատ որոշումներ ընդունող մարդ ու էտ երեխան մեծանալով սկսումա ինքը եզրակացություններ անել, էս կամ էն երևույթների ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելու մասին,ինքը չի դառնա էն միջավայրի մտածելակերպի զոհը, որում ապրոմա:Հետո հիմա կա ինետ, հեռուստատեսություն, վերջապես կան ու եղել են գրքեր, մի խոսքով եթե մարդ ցանկանա զարգանալ , անկախ բնակության վայրից կզարգանա ու կկրթվի:
Ես ունեմ գյուղից ընկերուհի, լավ էլ հեռու գյուղիցա, բայց մարդը եկավ քաղաք , ուսում ստացավ , հիմա ինձանից շատ ու շատ բաներով առաջա (չնայած ես հորով մորով, տատով պապով և այլ և այլն Երևանից եմ)  համ ավելի լավ գործ ունի, ավելի տեղեկացվածա, կիրթա, ավելի գրագետա հայերեն խոսում քան ես (չնայած էտ էտքան էլ բարդ չի, իմ պարագայում :LOL: )

Հա ու մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, հիմնականում գյուղացիներին չեն սիրում "երկու րոպե" շուտ քաղաք եկած գյուղացիները:

----------

Freeman (21.04.2011), Quyr Qery (20.04.2011)

----------


## Kiss

> օրինակի համար եմ ասում լապատկա 
> 
> Ես իմ մտքի վերջում նշեցի նաև, նաև չեմ գտնում, որ ճիշտ է այդ գաղափարը:


Դե ուղակի....... լավ  :Yes:  :Read:

----------


## Kiss

Ներողություն ուղ*ղ*ակի

----------


## Shah

> փոխվում է արդյոք Ձեր վերաբերմունքը մարդու հանդեպ երբ պարզում եք նրա բնակության վայրը…:think


որ մարդ երևանից չի ըլում հետը չեմ խոսում, մի թավուր խոսալս չի գալիս... էդ գյուղացիների հետ վաբշե ո՞նց կարելի ա լեզու գտնել..

էս թեմաի իմաստը ո՞րն ա.. մեկը չեղավ հեղինակի հարցին պատասխանի «հա, փոխվում ա» :)))

----------


## Morg

> Բայց էս երկու "տերմինները" իրար հետ էնքան կապ ունեն ինչքան քաղաքացին ու գեղցին, եթե գեղցի ասելով դու պատկերացնոմ ես տգետ , անքաղաքավարի, անկիրթ մարդ, էտ տիպի մարդիկ քաղաքում էլ կան, ծնվում, աճում են:


Բայց ես կարողա ասել եմ թե եթե մարդ քաղաքումա ծնվում ուրեմն ինքը գեղցի չի կարա լինի?

----------


## Մովսես

> փոխվում է արդյոք Ձեր վերաբերմունքը մարդու հանդեպ երբ պարզում եք նրա բնակության վայրը…


Ոչ, իմ վերաբերմունքը բացարձակապես չի փոխվի երբ էտ իմանամ, բայց եթե իմանամ որ նա ապարանցի է, կարողա իրան հանգիստ չթողնեմ:   :LOL:

----------


## Reh32

ես  ընկերանալիս  նախապատվությունը  կտայի  ռայոնցիներին,  ազնիվ  են  արդար,  հասնող,    հավեսով,չեն  քծնի, չեն  քցի, ձեռք  կմեկնեն  նեղության  մեջ ու  վերջ  ի  վերջո  պապերիս համն ու հոտը, քաղցր  լեզուն  ու  հումորն ա  իրանց  մեջ   :Wink:

----------


## Hab

Մարդս մարդ լինի...Գյուղից մեկին օգնելու համար  մեր տուն էի բերել, ամբողջ ընտանիքով  չեիքն իմանաում ինչ անենք, որ իրան լավ չգա, բայց հետս տնից դուրս էր գալիս լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ, իբր չի ճանաչում ու նման զզվելի բաներ... Էնպես որ գյուզ-քաղաք դիագնոզ տալը դժվարա.. :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Գյուղ-քաղաք դիգանոզ տալը ո՞րն ա:  :Smile: 

Շաբլոնա դարձել գյուղացուն վիրավորելը: Հո՞ դու «գյուղացի» չե՞ս: Կամ հլը էս «գեղցիներին» նայի:

Ուղղակի բանը նրանում է, որ գյուղում ապրող մասսն, ինքնին տարբերվում է քաղաքաբնակ մասսայից զգալիորեն, բայց ոչ թե գիտելիքներով կամ վարքագծով, այլ ընդհանուր գլոբալ հետամնացությամբ: Հա, հասկանում եմ, այսօր կան բազմաթիվ գյոողեր, որտեղ ապրող գյուղացիները մի քանի անգամ ավելի խելացի ու գիտակ են իրենց կյանքում, ապրելակերպը այլ է գյուղում, բայց միևնույն գլոբալ նայելիս, փաստացի երևում է, որ հիմնականում գյուղերում տիրում է հետամնացությունը: Չնայած այդ ամենին, մինույն է սպալ է ծաղրելը գյուղացուն, կամ մարդուն անվանել գյուղացի վատ իմաստով:

----------

davtyanhasmik (12.06.2011)

----------

